# CYBERPUNK 2077 YAIBA KUSANAGI



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

next mod coming soon I could not miss this new project another adventure begins.
thanks to my sponsors
ASROCK, INNO3D, CRUCIAL, SEASONIC, EKWB, HARDWIRE, COOLERMASTER, PC HUNTER






























configuration
motherboard asrock Z390M PRO 4
cpu intel core I7 9700KF
gpu inno3d geforce rtx 2080 super twin x2 oc
cooling EKWB custom loop
crucial memory ballistix max 32 gb kit
crucial memory ssdmx500 x2
crucial memory M2 1TB P1
psu seasonic  prime PX850W
cable mod hardwire
addictional fan coolermaster 200 MF R RGB


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

first stock of ekwb material arrived































a lot of material but the eye only falls on 2 elements
the massive waterblock for the RTX 2080 and the CPU block VELOCITY

Let's starts ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

the dances begin now that I have most of the material at hand I can evaluate the dimensions ...
I start from aluminum strips to build the side frames, a very delicate operation, so both must be extremely precise, maximum precision











I try to be faithful to the sketch created (which I don't show you ...) one eye on the render and one on the hardware, I cut ..





















it is not at all easy to make them the same once you have made one proceed with the second by placing it on the first.
















as already done for black hawk silt slightly the heads of the rivets this because could annoy the insertion of the side panels.





















next step to consolidate the structure with steel tubulars between the 2 frames.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

today I focus on the lower part, power supply housing, construction of the supports that will support the shock absorbers
those who know me from the beginning know that I like to recycle parts of disused PCs near the landfill, today it has been the turn of an old HP the sheet is incredibly thick and robust
cut and shape  that interests me.
















these supports are very important because as mentioned, in addition to housing the shock absorbers, they will also support the acrylic bars to close the structure on the back
more forward you will be all clearer ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 27, 2021)

today 3 steps
I had already prepared the support for the power supply unit but I was not happy and did not allow for excellent heat dissipation.









































everything is designed in such a way that its replacement or removal is also easy






realization of the supports for the positioning of the tank and integrated pump these strips will further strengthen the structure which is not yet stable
as we proceed, everything will consolidate.






EKWB also provides an adhesive where to make the holes very comfortable, all time saved.

I also drill holes on the opposite side with a larger diameter so that they can be accessed with the fixing screws































addition of upper lateral slats for fixing the entire rear part which will be made of 4 mm acrylic panels with lamellar effect ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 30, 2021)

processing of the rear part which will consolidate the whole structure the panels are temporary, the tray for the motherboard (on which other panels and supports will be mounted) and for the vertical video card are still missing.
I do not rule out making other changes during the work.
I preferred to stay a bit wide with the measurements I am always in time to cut if I need ....

Just like I do a cardboard sample to do the various tests






when I am quite sure I proceed with the various cuts on acrylic.











I did the first and I use it as a "master" for all the others, they must be perfect .... at least I try.






all done by hand.

after taking the right measures I assemble everything
the panels that will make up the rear will have thicknesses (now there are not) that will keep them tight and the structure will be more solid.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 30, 2021)

YAIBA TO ALL! today a lot of work, I leave the rear part suspended to focus on the front, I make a panel of solid recycled steel from my HP desktop, the metal structure of these old houses is really impressive solid and thick sheet metal, the empty case already has its considerable weight.
here it is






to install the 360 mm radiator I need supports but at the same time I need to strengthen the structure, let's start ..











measurement control and positioning ...











now the most interesting part





















I finish with precision files always checking the measurements
















I am very satisfied with the result considering that I have no specific equipment and I made everything with basic tools
and if I can do it, anyone can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




check that everything concludes.











fastening with rivets, I always check the measurements
















the structure is now much more solid and stable.






to be continued---


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 30, 2021)

a lot of work today ...
processing of the tray, very important as it is an integral part of the structure
























































technical dimensions tests






positioning of the bracket that will fix the inno3d RTX2060super TWIN X2 video card vertically, here helps me coolermaster who sends me a special bracket designed for his houses but that is fine for what I need

but it's not over I have to find a way to fix it firmly to the panels.






motherboard placement and holes
















I have an envelope full of spacers I always take them apart before I get rid of an old case































creation of the hole on the tray to facilitate the installation of the fixing plate for the CPU waterblock











once you have decided what to do, prepare all the holes for the gpu support bracket

after taking the measurements well 3 times I proceed
I practice very small holes











one points it as a cutter and patiently floods all the holes connecting them creating a groove






I help myself with a precision file (one of my best purchases)











perfect..









































it is not yet finished all the tray block must still be well worked .. and the panels made previously must be revised (they are too large)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 31, 2021)

Just WOW! that's fantastic what you do there. 10 out of 10 for initiative & motivation to build a unique case from scratch!


----------



## witkazy (Dec 31, 2021)

Long live scratch builds and folks that do them , cheers.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 31, 2021)

thank you guys


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 31, 2021)

rear panel added reinforcement elements





















I will add 2 more "sandwich" wings with leds in the center 2 acrylic panels painted with another acrylic panel with leds in the center
in addition to strengthening the structure, it will have an aesthetic value, 2 D-RGB strips inside these fins


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 31, 2021)

completion of the 2 rear led panels


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 31, 2021)

after a short pause he resumes

creation of the arms with front and rear shock absorbers 150 NW more than enough to support
the whole structure































guest of the day christened PISELLINO.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 3, 2022)

FEET































mounting brackets on the frame
















holes for fixing the shock absorbers I leave a little bit of play so they can be adjusted


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 3, 2022)

additional rear brackets are required


































































I believe that the direction I have taken is now clear


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 4, 2022)

Great work, looks like something that could land on Mars!


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2022)

this is sweet!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 5, 2022)

Arrangement of the pigtail, as it is I don't like it is too linear to the frame
an indentation must be created and the fairing will have a fold therefore a more dynamic design.
First I evaluate where to cut











cutting little material will allow me to tilt the aluminum easily
just enough to achieve the desired effect, I end up fixing an aluminum bar with rivets and the structure is very solid











a little trick that makes the difference in the overall design.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 5, 2022)

small reinforcements added to stabilize the structure





















as well as reinforcing they will be an excellent decorative element











the fabulous EKWB EK connect controller has arrived in addition to the classic functions
there are as many as 3 excellent temperature sensors coupled with EK Vardar X3M D-RGB fans


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 5, 2022)

well guys we proceed, this is the turn of the crankcase / turbine of the bike it will be a grill and under it I will put a 200 mm RGB fan
but how to make it happen? I invent something ...



















































fixed with adhesive for temporary acrylic after I will apply a more powerful one to consolidate everything.











to make a perfect hole I build a tool, dremel has been supplying it for years I don't want to spend 30 euros for a piece of iron and plastic.
so I decide to find it myself, I take advantage of the supplied cutter support.
This bar is usable on any mini tool.

here the project.


























that's where I'll make the hole.






thanks to coolermaster for providing me with this magnificent rgb coolermaster fan with awkward dimensions .. well 200 mm
a big beast ... that's where it will go.

here a brief unboxing ...















technical positioning tests






let's go ...






here it is at work .. the bar behaves well is very smooth you have to proceed very slowly
as the pieces of acrylic tend to melt with the heat blocking the tip.
clean from the chips generated every now and then ..






























use the 3d printer because I don't have it.
but as usual I will try to do something beautiful and above all that costs little ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 7, 2022)

well guys i had to spend some time figuring out how to glue different materials but i solved.
I have to recreate this effect but without using 3d printing or cnc how to do?






now I create another support that will follow the top profile now it's easy i have a base now ..
















perfect fit

I need a structure already made to fix and here comes this to my mind ...
a salad bowl ..











I try to find the area with the right inclination and cut leaving what I need


























fixed provisionally






now the problem is how to fix the 2 different materials together the circle is polypropylene while everything else is in plexiglass, the two materials do not seem compatible with common glues
I have liquid steel I try with this ...






seems to hold very well.

















perfect I would say












now it's the turn of the actual "turbine" support I take the exact measurements of the piece and cut with the DREMEL
















I have to strengthen the whole structure polypropylene is an ugly beast, I solved it temporarily with liquid steel but I need something more dense and workable, the parts to be glued are many and they must not come off
after several researches I land on this .. a two-component fiberglass putty ...











I must say once it hardens it becomes concrete and is perfect, even if it weighs down the structure a lot.






now it's time to complete with the side element
I take the measures well fixed procvvsoriamente with glue for methacrylate and after the ditch all with workable putty











well fixed with other putty on the main structure































it will take other small tweaks such as closing some small holes or making some parts smoother, but the bulk of the work is done


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2022)

Very nice build, will be incredible when it's done. Make sure you show it all over, it will deserve it.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 9, 2022)

I decided to create a led motherboard tray with relative I / O cover always with leds and themed mod cyberpunk 2077 !!!.
This tray will be fixed to the support of the case that originally had to support the motherboard, but also given the need to build other parts I decided for this solution
I start making the I / O panel from scratch, this motherboard does not have one more reason to make it, all the heatsinks of this Z390M PRO4 sponsored by ASROCK will also be painted with a theme! ..
I trace all the dimensions from the original shield.
















a lot of patience but the result satisfies me ...


























I took my time and calmly the result came, everything fits together perfectly, measured and measured again many times ..






this tray will substantially consist of two parts, the I / O box and another piece of acrylic left transparent inside on the long side, inside a led strip will be placed that will shoot the light through this acrylic giving a pleasant effect ... the logo will also be illuminated on the top of the box.











I fix everything with cyanomethacrylate glue but I will strengthen everything with other strong glue and putty to eliminate imperfections.
















coat of primer to see where to stick to close any holes ..











ready for the final paint job that I will do next, the paints have yet to arrive in the shop ..






now let's start with the support





















I will drill the holes to pass the cables directly on this support
so I mark the zones .. I work absolutely with precision if I'm wrong I have to redo the whole panel ... I would not be happy ..
















the hole for the cpu waterblock will also be made
well guys stay tuned because there will be some good ones ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 12, 2022)

continue with the processing of the LED tray, the sleeved cables will pass through the structure




































cover panel that will be painted in metallic red, the prevailing color of our yaiba
















here the explanatory video but it's not over stay tuned ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 12, 2022)

hi guys, I proceed on other fronts
support arrangement to fix the I / O cover on the motherboard I take advantage of a screw already present on the motherboard

















supports for fixing the panel steel rods cut with a threaded pipe cutter for M3 screws











lower "fairing" cover panels and grille fixing for the 200 mm fan
this side will be quite complex because there will be plates that will be overlapping


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 15, 2022)

hello everyone, I state that I am speeding up the processing of this mod because the work is so much,
today is the turn of the front covers ...
as I always do I start with a cardboard template to see the overall dimensions and folds I can cut and redo as I wish until the result is satisfactory
only when I'm sure will I cut the acrylic






after this I proceed with the cut






finishing and measurement control






now I will make cuts because part of the panel must not bend but remain straight and have no marks
I could have done some additional covers but visually it would have been too heavy at the sight of the front design.





















well now there is the most delicate part the bending, I use a self-made bender that I use in all my mods
this one






place bits of metal there where I don't want the bender to leave heat marks











and here it is all went well.






these little unfolded bits will allow me to hide the ugly to see shock absorber hooks.











and here they are assembled, they still need to be well finished





















see you soon guys.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 15, 2022)

hi guys a lot of work today, as always I specify that all the pieces are hand-worked duqnue without the use of cnc or laser cuts

well as always happens to me I redo the feet that I don't like them anymore so FEET 2.0 let's go !!

I studied a design that goes well with the rest, I take the curves and corners of the case
















I prepare the threaded spacers to be inserted between one element and another.
















once tested, finished, sanded and double checked, I proceed with the assembly











the elements overlap interspersed with data that I use as thickness and the cylinders previously cut and threaded
if I wanted to widen the base of these feet all I have to do is insert more thick bolts on the external ones, but I will decide later.
















here it is concluded, obviously they will be inserted in the lower part of the anti-vibration rubber and painted in matt anthracite gray with metal signs, like other elements of the yaiba
















I just have to try them on the case to verify the stability and the visual effect.


























the trim has risen a few centimeters I don't mind also because another cover panel will be inserted under the case to emulate the engine bumper






See you soon!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2022)

Very nice. For some reason reminds me of K9 though


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 16, 2022)

it continues without respite I work is a lot and time is running out ..
today preparation of the side covers of the support arms, let's start ..

I got a cardboard template to calculate how the piece will be made, after many cuts and resizing here are the parts to cut out and fold on the acrylic.


























still some small improvements and we are ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 18, 2022)

today technical tests on color.
I finish the new feet by painting them with matt anthracite and then with a solvent silver finish.











no doubt about the talken products, even if they do charge, they are always at the top.






I help myself with a rag soaked in silver and slowly I do nothing but follow the edges and go over them if they are not sufficiently defined.
















but now i can't wait to try this one











to be precise, the color of the yaiba kusanagi is a non-metallic anodized red even if this paint is the most similar and is more available on the market, the metallic paint has crystals that reflect the light
the color changes according to the reflected light.

this is I / O prepared previously.





















also on here I will pass the silver to simulate the erosion.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 23, 2022)

today we proceed with the completion of the rgb i / o panel previously painted in metallic red

creation and application of decorative elements and ARGB leds











matt anthracite paint






here you can find all the processing steps










ARGB in action


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 23, 2022)

It is with great pleasure that I announce the addition of a new SHARKOON sponsor
who sent me these two spectacular peripherals that will be modded in cyberpunk 2077 yaiba kusanagi theme
let's talk about the SGK4 skiller rgb gaming keyboard and the SGM1 rgb mouse

here the unboxing


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 25, 2022)

the led tray is finished use the small but very efficient ARGB 5V EKWB led strips
we were left to the construction of the 2 panels today painting of the upper panel installation of the leds and test

the metallic red to get as close as possible to the one in the sample is necessary to give a coat of white, with primer primer it tends to darken because this metallic color is not completely covering.
















now the underside




































white also serves to make the light extend better on the acrylic











I take this opportunity to paint even the motherboard and M2 heatsinks































since there are .... also some covers of the case.











here is the finished tray ..


























for the most demanding small video with music ....


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 27, 2022)

we proceed construction of the bumper ...


























the covers on the top are divided into 2 parts to facilitate my work, the final part of the tail will be LED with cyberpunk 2077 logo




































side covers also here I will make various pieces that will be joined a little at a time











[VIDEO]

the pump and the tank will be in evidence essentially the covers will run around the tank will be filled with red liquid ....


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 29, 2022)

well a lot of work .. modification of the frame (another time) on the back yaiba I turn the illuminated logo but to do this I need to create a space where to place the led strip I take advantage of the support.











ainting of the pistons, base of altracite gray and silver finish with solvete talken (a bomb)





















and now silver finish, these pistons will hardly be seen but I want to take care of every aspect.
















an LCD screen will be placed on the front the cyberpunk logo will be displayed in loop




















in the meantime other panel painting ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jan 29, 2022)

side panels where the air inlets will be present later everything will be clearer.






folding for 3 times











I realize that the acrylic has deformed in cooling down I have to fix it with putty to keep all the lines flat I apply some fiberglass putty to fill the curved areas and then some body filler which is much smoother and workable.
















give a coat of primer to make sure that the surface is completely smooth and without holes.






much better but I already see that areas need retouching ..






I proceed with a coat of primer on the bracket frame (coolermaster) for the gpu and suspension arms after coat of anthracite gray


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 1, 2022)

now it's time to install the 5 "LCD screen it will be positioned on the front and will contain the looped CYBERPUNK logo first I create the supports I do not want to see screws outside the case and I prepare the 2 guides on which the monitor will be mounted






I calculate the measures and thicknesses well

I found these beautiful threaded nuts, in Italy they count an eye but on aliexpress they pull them back .. 
they have finally arrived and therefore I put everything together I drill a 4mm hole and place the data on top






with the soldering iron all I do is place it on top






with the soldering iron all I do is place it on top and as if by magic the acrylic around melts all around and sinks into butter and then cools down immediately






great a clean and fast job











now it's time for the very delicate stage placement






my faithful glue ..

























to best position the whole use as data shims and washers.















there he is..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 9, 2022)

today's work, creation of the housing of the 2 SSDs positioned on the outside of the case well visible on the back the discs will also be modded and painted first step I disassemble them and prepare their surface with primer-





















prepare the structure .. if I have not done wrong my calculations should be like this, the graphics may change and it is temporary.


























I create the threaded supports for mounting the case panel ..





















I still have to decide well the color for the paint or metallic red or anthracite ..


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 9, 2022)

Awesome project mate!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 13, 2022)

I create a panel that will be led with samurai logo ... will have two functions the first to fill the inside of the case and the other to hide some cables as well as give a nice extra touch to the whole mod. I start with the construction of the panel that will follow the shape of the motherboard tray
















and now the support, an angled aluminum strip and I use it as a support will be fixed to the central plate of the case











aluminum bends very easily but cannot do it too much otherwise it breaks, the position of the corners must be studied well and moved as little as possible ...































the LEDs will be positioned on the side in the recess of the strip











in the meantime, touch up on the base structure of the case and then go to paint


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 13, 2022)

you have insane dedication, I can't commit to anything that long LOL


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2022)

Remarkable. I'm lost for words on your planning and attention to detail.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 13, 2022)

thank you guys!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Amazing.

Have you messaged CD PROJECT RED? to show them what you are doing?


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Have you messaged CD PROJECT RED? to show them what you are doing?


they are aware of the project ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 18, 2022)

painting application of silver (I will save you the dilution because done other times) these are all the panels that will make up the internal structure and that will decisively strengthen the whole case support panels, led door, and main panel on which the motherboard will be mounted.





















ssd bay done
















now after months the yaiba begins to unfold and show itself in all its glory for those who have followed me in these months will feel great satisfaction in seeing the assembly some lateral supports. essentially these panels are connected to each other with threaded steel cores and thicknesses keep them in place it was very complicated to distribute all the space as everyone knows I don't use machinery and everything was hand made old school.































now it's time to insert the structure inside the frame and fix everything permanently ..
















here is a lot of anthracite gray but it will be 40% when all the external parts in metallic red are inserted


----------



## witkazy (Feb 18, 2022)

Old school rulez


----------



## mayhemmodz (Feb 24, 2022)

I assemble some parts of the fairing to realize


























I do not exclude adding other parts in acrylic to accentuate the line of the yaiba






I proceed with the construction of the upper aerators


























then I will insert the slats inside painted in anthracite gray, creating a contrast with the metallic red






is time to paint some parts, the weather is not favorable, it rains ... but I have to go on











provisional assembly of fan grill











I have to calculate the dimensions for the cables inside even if it seems absurd there is little space.

silver finish on some parts


----------



## witkazy (Feb 24, 2022)

Respect, so glad You gave scratch build a chance .Nothing more satisfying and frustrating at the same time


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 2, 2022)

step back but necessary, I realized that I don't like the side panels anymore they are too protruding and from double pega it widens the internal space a lot and since the temple tightens .....
I decide to do them again ... youppyeee !!!












this is the panel ..






proceed with the realization of the internal slats to emulate the air vents.











I calculate the thicknesses of the acrylic elements well, i.e. 2 mm for the slats and 4 mm for the thicknesses, everything must fit together perfectly otherwise it's a mess.











I glue everything ..






it is always annoying to redo pieces and you lose a lot of time especially if you have to do them by hand like me but the result pays off in the end .. it had to be done!











once completed, the slightly recessed panels (5MM) will be cut in perfect shape to give a depth effect.











that's fine!






as we have already understood this project even if it started with a very specific idea is a work in progress, some unforeseen parts are realized along the way as in this passage.

I realize that although the fairing is beautiful it is flat, I prepare other external panels that attach to the existing panels to give a depth effect that was missing, these panels will join those already made for the external ones with air vents made previously.

I use the usual procedure, all by hand, cardboard template, study of the measurements, cut with a manual hacksaw and refinish 80 gr sandpaper for smoothing and 220 gr for finishing. obviously all the panels are unique the measures are taken side by side, because this mod is made entirely by hand and the individual pieces are not mirrored.






use of two-component fiberglass putty to close the cracks generated by the bending.






t's time to place them to take measurements for the fixing holes. at first glance I see that they will still need to be finished.











perfection is not of this world but let's try to get as close as possible ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 6, 2022)

now guys it's getting serious. preparation of the slats that will be positioned inside the side panels. 2mm thick acrylic interspersed with 4mm acrylic





















painting of the side panels that will hook onto those already made previously











preparation of the air outlets that will be positioned at the bottom ..


























lots of patience....
















we assemble everything.





























































the paint is fantastic but will be worn and YAIBA graphics applied


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 8, 2022)

When a problem is created, the solution is a must, but sometimes it happens that the ripiuego proves to be better than the initial idea, as in this case. The fan of the 200 mm coolermaster takes up a lot of space on the back and therefore I don't know where to fix the controller what remains is right, the cables, so how to do? I lack space so I have to create it ... the ek waterblocks controller (I know it has software problems and its sale has been suspended, so we look forward to the new release ...) I place it on a low, I create a crankcase to emulate the oil pan of the motorcycle, we will apply finishing wear and logos at the end, since it needs specific measures I build it from scratch.











I fix everything with glue and finish with fiberglass stucco to consolidate everything.











and here it is, primer coats, grouting with metal filler, and when the surface is good enough and smooth anthracite gray coat






I will also pierce the lower fairing.






he casing will be hooked from below and will contain the controller and the related rgb and fan power cables ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 8, 2022)

construction of the partial turbine cover































added threaded bolts on the master cooler fan for easy installation.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 13, 2022)

realization of the last upper front and back cover panels
I do all the tests on paper when everything is in measure for the folds
I prepare the acrylic sheet that will be folded, puttyed and fixed to the case with M3 countersunk screws






bending...











the second one, back..











now fixing with fiberglass filler and then for metal bodywork.

install thermo applicable threaded bolts































further modification.
















front pannel buttons

wear application with sandpaper.


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2022)

Can sum this thread up in one word, amazing!!  Or Outstanding!!  

Utterly brilliant and awe inspiring to scroll through and see everything be built and made to measure.  Ah the dream to have the talent to do so!! lol    Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 16, 2022)

the work was a lot I did not have time to post new photos but here is the work at what point it has come. let's take care of the memories
















intel i7 9700kf 3.6 ghz 12 mb cache processor installed by PCHUNTER





















led assembly






200mm master cooler fan











360 mm radiator positioning with 6 fans, 3 in and 3 out











waterblock ek mounting on INNO3D RTX 2080 TWIN X2 video card






waiting for the cable riser cooler master to arrive I do some tests, it fills well ...











EK combo positioning on the top






processing and conclusion of the lower panel





















processing and conclusion of the lower panel...






lower casing that will contain the controller of fans and rgb lights of the whole case.
















positioning of lights on the support of the internal panel.











positioning of lights on the support of the internal panel. completion of the internal panel and graphics


























And it's not over yet...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Mar 29, 2022)

CPU waterblock customization seemed right to stay on topic ..
















arrivato il riser cooelrmaster..











mounted the ek waterblock on the inno 3d rtx 2080 super twin x2
















ready for the custom loop ...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2022)

Now that is freakin awesome


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 3, 2022)

installation of the 5 "monitor on the front panel.






front panel buttons ..






improvement of the internal panel I add more plexi underneath to enhance the lighting.
















preparation of external logo panels






 ssd covers





















cut-out panel cover psu that will contain all the cables..serve for the pipes


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 8, 2022)

problem .... I realized that by mounting the monitor I had to lower the radiator which now protrudes below small unforeseen events that can happen ..
I have to fix it, fortunately they are only 5 mm I prepare a space in the cover and make a lid on it ..














































solved..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 13, 2022)

"italian red" cable installation all by HARDWIRE CUSTOM CABLE MAKER . https://www.hardwire.it









































power cable painting


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 19, 2022)

custom loop ek waterblock stuff! I state that it is the first time that I make a liquid system so far I have always used AIO I will try to live up to my experienced colleagues .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































liquid color? red of course


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 19, 2022)

When do you expect it to be finished?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2022)

Yeahthe suspense is killing us can't wait to see the final edition up and running


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 25, 2022)

bad news. the beautiful  metallic paint supports any other type of paint above, duqanue cannot be painted over this installs me to lose another day of work, even if I am reluctant to use adhesives in this case the only solution is to use vinyl ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 27, 2022)

liquid and color loading.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Apr 27, 2022)

we are really in the final stages, after having installed all the components and tested everything, now it's time for goodies .. additional internal covers, this to hide the aluminum arms which are not pretty to look at.











it's time for YAIBA stickers that characterize this theme so much, I had the files they sent me printed on vinyl, the quality is excellent











further monitor tests











other stickers ..
















la mod è conclusa presto le foto finali..


----------



## r9 (Apr 27, 2022)

You should be more careful with the tools it's all scratched up. lol


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2022)

holy fuck that looks good well done indeed


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 3, 2022)

the time has come to exhibit this creature that has taken me a long time, needless to say my satisfaction is great, a dutiful thanks to HWLEGEND, my EXPLORE MODDING teammate for the precious advice he gave me for my first liquid system, Hugo Gómez Briones, Alicja Kozera of CDPROJEKT RED for providing me with the material regarding the stickers and graphics, a special thanks to my wife Paola who supported me in this intense project and all sponsors,
Seasonic, Inno3d, asrock, crucial, Ek Water Blocks, Cooler Master, Pc Hunter, Hardwite Custom Cable Maker.


----------



## Athlonite (May 4, 2022)

Now that is a non gonk case and a thing of beauty


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2022)

Be sure to post it in the Case Mod Gallery here on TPU!!!!!!! 









						Case Mod Gallery
					

Want to show off your work? Come post at our Case Mod Gallery. This forum is used for data storage and discussion of the entries.




					www.techpowerup.com
				





I will, for sure, submit a rating for this amazing system and all the work I've seen you put into it man!!!!!!!

Amazing job!!!!!!


----------



## MarsM4N (May 5, 2022)

Some* mad handicraft skills *right there.  The worn finish really gives it some nice depth.

So, do you do this just for fun, as promo or for a case mod contest? Pretty shure it would win a pot.


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 5, 2022)

it was for coolermaster contest in 2020


----------



## MarsM4N (May 7, 2022)

mayhemmodz said:


> it was for coolermaster contest in 2020



And, did you win?


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> And, did you win?


You know it's 2022 right


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 11, 2022)

the video...enjoy


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

Just utterly amazing!   Absolutely amazing skills there!!  Massive congrats!!


----------



## MarsM4N (May 14, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> You know it's 2022 right



Uhm, yea. Why?  Wasn't a necropost.


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 17, 2022)

guys it's not over yet ...
realization of the stand and mod of the coolermaster MH750 masterpulse headphones let's start ..
first I build the stand .. I start from the drawing obviously










































3 acrylic panels with an empty core inside to place the leds.


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 19, 2022)

here are the phases of painting the cm mh750 headphones MASTERPULSE






disassembly ...































primer coat.






finitura argento su plastica
















laterals panels































after having also painted all the rest of metallic red .. now everything is reassembled very carefully


----------



## MarsM4N (May 20, 2022)

Just wondering, are the pulloff stickers for the labels laser cut or by hand?


----------



## mayhemmodz (May 27, 2022)

all reassembled ..









































keyboard and mouse are also coming ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 2, 2022)

well guys mod over? no... other sponsors have joined this adventure to complete the set up, sharkoon is one of them let's start modding the fantastic SGK4 RGB keyboard











disassembling..


























painting
Primer
White
and Red metallic


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 2, 2022)

the awsome  mouse SGM1


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 8, 2022)

last element to complete the setup fantastic VIEWSONIC XG2705 gaming monitor


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 13, 2022)

let's discard the boy ...


























base cover processing that will go to LED with logo composed of 2 panels 4 mm and 2 mm upper.











central covers with headphone holders.





























































let's mount..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 13, 2022)

waiting for the other panels to dry .. intermediate panel where the leds will be positioned.






cover panels


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 13, 2022)

Updating... painted parts and decorative elements application.


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2022)

Its like watching art be created....  Damn!!


----------



## mashie (Jun 16, 2022)

How extremely refreshing to see a mod that doesn't involve 3D printing nor CNC machines, just good old skill. 

That is a very nice case you got there!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 22, 2022)

well guys we have finally reached the end of this long project setup completed thanks to
sharkoon, viewsonic, coolermaster


----------



## mayhemmodz (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Athlonite (Jun 23, 2022)

Absolutely love it, it looks really great 

maybe it's just me being picky or a little OCD though but I would have done the backside of the monitor aswell


----------



## Jeager (Jun 23, 2022)

Amazing work man congratz !
When do you think you will start modding your house ?


----------



## eazen (Jun 28, 2022)

This is really awesome, I’m a huge fan of CP2077 and finished the entire game.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jun 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> maybe it's just me being picky or a little OCD though but I would have done the backside of the monitor aswell



Would ruin the _*contrast*_, the stand wouldn't _"stand out"_ as it does. Plus there is nothing to attach something, exept the VESA mount plate.

Well, and you can't even see the back of the screen when it's on the desk.


----------

